# Kinder Goat and Pygmy Owners.



## crazy4cochins (Jul 12, 2009)

hello, I have already posted pictures of my doe I inheriated and most of us thought mini-oberhasli. 
Anyways I noticed her tail curls up and is naked on the underside.
so I am now thinking she may be a kinder goat I want to know if anyone has any here????
Question is do most kinder goats have the curling tail
2.Are  pygmys the only kind of goat with tails like this?
Thanks


----------



## helmstead (Jul 12, 2009)

All goats have tails like that  just not all of them always carry them like that - it's a mood thing sometimes.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, because I didn't notice it before ,but she was in with some rowdy boys so getting close to really look her over was a little hard.
And they are all bare under the tail? I am trying to get her copper deficentcy back to normal.
Thanks for your help


----------



## danielle82 (Jul 12, 2009)

I had angora goats as a kid, and they were naked on the underside of the tail, I think all goats are bare under there


----------



## helmstead (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, they are bald under there!  Copper deficiency ONLY leads to baldness on the very tip of the tail...the underside is supposed to be naked.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks
She still has it up and curled but she's only been here a few days.
Maybe when she gets more comfortable she'll let it down.


----------

